# Rider told another rider that Uber doesn't do tipping in the app....



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Finished today off with a short ride and a friendly customer. 5.0 rider just after the surge and we got to talking about tipping. She tipped me $5 but wanted to tip more but unfortunately I didn't have change. Anyway, she said that someone told her that Uber doesn't have in app tipping. I explained that while it isn't automatic, that they do have in app tipping and explained a little bit of the situation and how Travis has been against it. 

She was very polite and understanding. I thought about offering to show her how to tip in the app, but I figured $5 cash for a short ride across the street was generous enough and I didn't want to take advantage of her as she was an elderly lady. 

Overall, satisfied for today even if it was only three rides. But still angry what Travis has told people and how that has encouraged riders not to tip.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Find a real job. Uber is not dependable.
Uber is a CHEAP brand and they do CHEAT.
What are you driving or riding with a CHEAP brand?!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Finished today off with a short ride and a friendly customer. 5.0 rider just after the surge and we got to talking about tipping. She tipped me $5 but wanted to tip more but unfortunately I didn't have change. Anyway, she said that someone told her that Uber doesn't have in app tipping. I explained that while it isn't automatic, that they do have in app tipping and explained a little bit of the situation and how Travis has been against it.
> 
> She was very polite and understanding. I thought about offering to show her how to tip in the app, but I figured $5 cash for a short ride across the street was generous enough and I didn't want to take advantage of her as she was an elderly lady.
> 
> Overall, satisfied for today even if it was only three rides. But still angry what Travis has told people and how that has encouraged riders not to tip.


I once had two ladies in the car. Both probably late 40's. Both very nice and dressed to kill. 
One sitting up front and one in back.

As we're arriving the one in front starts going through her purse and going through dollar bills, counting tip money. 
The one in back puts her hand on her shoulder and whispers "you're not supposed to tip"
as if she was trying to keep her from embarrassing herself.

Yup, that's what Travis created.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Jim Rome use to advertise on his syndicated radio show that Uber doesn't require tips. That shitty message is everywhere.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Jim Rome used to advertise on his syndicated radio show that Uber doesn't require tips. That shitty message is everywhere.


But he's just reading a script. 
It's Uber.


----------

